# Robert Gagnon on baptism



## yeutter (May 31, 2015)

Prof. Robert Gagnon of Pittsburgh Theological Seminary [PCUSA] apparently does not believe in infant baptism.http://www.robgagnon.net/articles/EncyclopediaOfChristianCivilizationBaptism.pdf


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 31, 2015)

While Dr. Gagnon is the leading evangelical scholar on homosexuality and is to be lauded and supported in that one needs to remember that he is not to be sought for theological conservatism in other areas. 

He holds to the spirit of the age on many Pauline doctrines that we would consider liberalism in our circles, including denying Pauline authorship of many of the epistles which bear his name.


----------

